# The folly of trusting in a death-bed conversion (Robert Rollock)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2020)

Away with the security of men who play the wanton, and will promise to themselves heaven, if they get but leave to ask mercy in their last breath. Fy on them, they shall be deceived. It is true, the thief that hung at Christ's right hand got mercy; but the other thief got none. Therefore repent & amend your lives in time: for where one gets repentance at the last hour of their death, a thousand wants it.

Robert Rollock, _Lectures upon the first and second Epistles of Paul to the Thessalonians_ (Edinburgh: Robert Charteris, 1606), p. 136.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Von (Apr 27, 2020)

"True conversion is never late, but late conversion is seldom true" (can't remember who said it...?Thomas Hooker)


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 27, 2020)

RL Dabney once remarked words to this effect.

_I never saw a conversion later in life of anyone who was not taught the Christian faith as a child. I'm sure it happens, but in my years I have not seen it._

It's in his discussions somewhere. But I couldn't find it this morning.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 27, 2020)

Ed Walsh said:


> RL Dabney once remarked words to this effect.
> 
> _I never saw a conversion later in life of anyone who was not taught the Christian faith as a child. I'm sure it happens, but in my years I have not seen it._
> 
> It's in his discussions somewhere. But I couldn't find it this morning.



Carl Trueman argues that the thief on the cross was probably catechised earlier in life and remembered the form of sound words in his dying hours. It seems probable but I would not be dogmatic about it.


----------

